# Michael Kohlhaas (γαλλική ταινία) = Μισέλ Κολάς



## Earion (Apr 12, 2014)

Michael Kohlhaas = Μισέλ Κολάζ (γαλλικά) ή Μίχαελ Κόλαζ (γερμανικά);







... όπως εξηγεί εδώ (Νίκος Κουλαφτάκης): Γαλλία, 16ος αιώνας. Ο Κολάζ (οι διανομείς βέβαια, τον λένε Μάικλ Κόλχας, αν και στην ταινία το όνομα του ήρωα ακούγεται «Μισέλ Κολάζ» ενώ στα γερμανικά θα ήταν Μίκαελ Κόλαζ) είναι ένας ανεξάρτητος έμπορος αλόγων. Ζει μια ευτυχισμένη ζωή με τη σύζυγο και τα δύο παιδιά του ... [ώσπου μια μέρα υφίσταται την αδικία ενός αριστοκράτη] ... μην έχοντας άλλη διέξοδο πλέον, ο φιλειρηνικός μέχρι τότε άντρας, εξοργισμένος, θα πυροδοτήσει μια αιματηρή επανάσταση προκειμένου να εκδικηθεί τον άδικο και αλαζονικό ευγενή. 

Το τρέιλερ της ταινίας:






Αλλά η ιστορία βασίζεται σε μια νουβέλα του Χάινριχ φον Κλάιστ με τίτλο το όνομα του πρωταγωνιστή, Michael Kohlhaas, που προφέρεται *Μίχαελ Κόλχαας* (όπως ακούγεται εδώ). Που κι αυτή όμως βασίζεται σε ένα αληθινό ιστορικό γεγονός με ήρωα κάποιον *Χανς Κολχάαζε*.

Μπερδεύτηκα ...


----------



## sarant (Apr 12, 2014)

Δεν είχα πάρει είδηση ότι έγινε ταινία, είχα γράψει παλιότερα:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/06/06/kohlhaas/


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2014)

Κινηματογραφικό ενδιαφέρον βλέπω ότι απέκτησε η ιστορία του Κόλχαας.

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/06/06/kohlhaas/

Φαίνεται ότι ο χειρισμός του θέματος έγινε με τρόπο κάπως βαρύγδουπο, και οι κριτικές δεν είναι ενθουσιώδεις.
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/age_of_the_uprising_the_legend_of_michael_kohlhaas/reviews/

Αλλά τέτοιες ταινίες δεν τις χάνω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2014)

Την είδα και μου άρεσε και θα εξηγήσω γιατί, αλλά θέλω πρώτα να διαβάσω και τη νουβέλα του Κλάιστ (που έριξα στο Κιντλ σε αγγλική μετάφραση).


----------



## Earion (Apr 14, 2014)

Συνέχεια περί Κολχάας, αφού έχω δει την ταινία: ούτε Κολάζ ούτε τίποτα, *Μισέλ Κολάς* τον φωνάζουν πολλές φορές και καθαρά. Και σωστά, αφού η παραγωγή και η σκηνοθεσία είναι γαλλικές και η υπόθεση έχει εντελώς εκγαλλιστεί.

Ανακαλύπτω πως η νουβέλα του Κλάιστ έχει γίνει έργο θεατρικό κι έχει παρασταθεί από το ΚΘΒΕ στη Θεσσαλονίκη το 1974-75 (με σαφή μπρεχτική αντίληψη, άλλωστε ήταν της μόδας τότε). Επίσης παίχτηκε τρεις χρονιές με επιτυχία στην Αθήνα (2011-2013), στο θέατρο Τόπος Αλλού, και τώρα παίζεται στο θέατρο Διέλευσις ως δραματοποιημένο αφήγημα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 14, 2014)

Κι εγώ μόλις το είδα και μου άρεσε πολύ. Δεν συμφωνώ με τις χλιαρές κριτικές, και αναρωτιέμαι τι να ήταν αυτό που δεν άρεσε στους κριτικούς. Ο αργός ρυθμός και οι σιωπές; Μα έχουν όλα νόημα. Και δεν είναι καθόλου της νοοτροπίας Αγγελόπουλου. Τόσο πολύ μας επηρέασε το Χόλλυγουντ; Τι να πω;

Επί της ουσίας τώρα: Μια διεισδυτική ματιά πάνω στα καίρια θέματα της δικαιοσύνης και της πολιτικής εξουσίας, θέματα εξαιρετικά επίκαιρα ειδικά στην Ελλάδα σήμερα. Ένας άνθρωπος ευθυτενής και απελέκητος, αλύγιστος σαν κυπαρίσσι, που αγωνίζεται όχι για το προσωπικό του παράπονο αλλά για τις αρχές του. Θέλει δικαιοσύνη, κι αφού δεν του τη δίνουν, ορμάει να την πάρει μόνος του. Αλλά τι είναι δικαιοσύνη; Πώς αποδίδεται; Από τον καθένα ξεχωριστά κατά τη δική του βούληση και αντίληψη; Από την πολιτική εξουσία, που δεν διστάζει να εξαπατά; Καθοριστική η σκηνή όπου ο θεολόγος θέτει τα ερωτήματα στον Κολχάας. Και συγκινητική η σκηνή όπου ο Κολχάας συμμορφώνεται με την επιταγή του νόμου, ενός νόμου που τον ερμηνεύει η εξουσία με τεχνάσματα, όπου δήθεν αποδίδεται με σολομώντειο τρόπο κάποιου είδους δικαιοσύνη. Δεν διστάζω να πω ότι μου θύμισε τη στάση του Σωκράτη.

Στις λεπτομέρειες: Ωραία τα γυμνά τοπία, και δίπλα τους τα δάση. Ωραία τα άλογα, τα σκαμμένα πρόσωπα, η μυρωδιά του στάβλου, οι αλογόμυγες, η βρόμα (βρόμα στα ρούχα, βρόμα στα κατάμαυρα πόδια, στις μύτες, στα χέρια), το βιβλίο με το εξώφυλλο από περγαμηνή, τα πλεχτά ρούχα (στις αρχές της Αναγέννησης διαδόθηκε το πλέξιμο), οι χειροβαλλίστρες. Εντυπωσιακά τα επίμονα πλάνα στο πρόσωπο του Μίκκελσεν (σχεδόν όλη η ταινία βασίζεται σε αυτό· έχει ένα πρόσωπο που μου θυμίζει τους ανθρώπους που θυσιάστηκαν και που τα σώματά τους πετάχτηκαν στα έλη, π.χ. Tollund Man), εντυπωσιακή και η μικρούλα Μελουζίνα Μαγιάνς.

Ένα παράπονο μόνο: η απροσεξία του συμβούλου επί των κουστουμιών. Υποτίθεται ότι βρισκόμαστε στον 16ο αιώνα προχωρημένο και μερικοί στρατιώτες φορούν κράνη του 14ου.

Αλλά και μια πετυχημένη επιλογή στη μετάφραση: οι valets (= «βαλέδες») του Κολχάας μεταφράζονται «δουλευτάδες» (υπότιτλοι: Μελισσάνθη Γιαννούση).

Τη μουσική της ταινίας παίζει το συγκρότημα Les Witches (sic). Τελειώνω και σας αφήνω με το μουσικό κομμάτι της σκηνής του τέλους.






Les Witches. _To drive the cold winter away_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Είναι απίστευτο πόσο όμοια θα ήταν αυτά που θα έγραφα με τις πρώτες δυόμισι παραγράφους σου. Κυρίως ήθελα να πω ότι δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ διαφορετικούς ρυθμούς, χολιγουντιανούς ρυθμούς, σε μια ταινία σαν κι αυτήν. Μα αυτοί είναι οι ρυθμοί του καλού ευρωπαϊκού κινηματογράφου, δυτικού και ανατολικού, για τέτοιες ταινίες. Είχε μπόλικους καλούς δασκάλους ο Ντε Παγιέρ.

Με έχει ιντριγκάρει πολύ το ζήτημα των μηνυμάτων στην κάθε εποχή: Ποιες ήταν οι σχέσεις της εξουσίας με τους υπηκόους στα χρόνια του ιστορικού προσώπου, του Hans Kohlhase, αρχές του 16ου αιώνα, που τον έκανε να επιδιώξει το δίκιο του με τόση αυτοκαταστροφική εμμονή; Ποια ήταν τα ειδικότερα μηνύματα του Κλάιστ το 1808; Στη Βίκι διαβάζω για υπόγεια αντιναπολεόντεια μηνύματα (αλλά δεν έχω ακόμα διαβάσει ολόκληρη τη νουβέλα). Και τι θέλει να μας πει σήμερα ο Ντε Παγιέρ, που μάλιστα μεταφέρει την ιστορία στη Γαλλία;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο διάλογος με τον Λούθηρο γίνεται πιο ενδιαφέρων στην ταινία απ’ ό,τι στη νουβέλα. 

Και θα ήθελα να εξάρω τον τρόπο που χειρίζεται ο σκηνοθέτης το ρόλο της κόρης.


----------



## Earion (Apr 15, 2014)

Θα προχωρήσω ένα βήμα πιο πέρα. Πόσο επίκαιρα μπορεί να είναι τα ερωτήματα της ταινίας στην Ελλάδα του σήμερα; Ποιος αποφασίζει να απονείμει δικαιοσύνη μόνος του και με το όπλο στο χέρι; Τι είδους δικαιοσύνη είναι αυτή; Αρκεί και μόνο η δικαιολογία ότι η εξουσία είναι άδικη, ίσως ακόμα και πιο άδικη από τον οπλοφόρο εκδικητή;


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι επιδίωξα να δω κατά πόσο κάποιοι έφτασαν σε αυτά τα ερωτήματα πέρα πια από το κινηματογραφικό γεγονός (και το κατά πόσο υπήρχαν αυτά τα ερωτήματα στη σκέψη του σκηνοθέτη), και γι' αυτό διάβασα μερικές ελληνικές κριτικές. Ίσως όμως δεν σημάδεψα καλά και έτσι δεν βρήκα τέτοιες ανησυχίες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Από το σημερινό σημείωμα του Σαραντάκου για τον Κόλχαας:

Το θέμα του νομοταγή πολίτη που βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπος με μια κατάφωρη αδικία και επαναστατεί είναι διαχρονικό και συναρπαστικό. Στο μυθιστόρημα _Ragtime_ του Doctorow η ιστορία μεταφέρεται στις ΗΠΑ στη δεκαετία του 1920. Με πρόφαση ότι πρόκειται για ιδιωτική οδό οι εθελοντές πυροσβέστες ζητούν διόδια από τον μαύρο μουσικό Coalhouse Walker όταν περνάει από μπροστά τους με την απαστράπτουσα T-Ford του. Εκείνος αρνείται, φεύγει για να διαμαρτυρηθεί στις αρχές, επιστρέφει και βρίσκει κατεστραμμένο το αυτοκίνητο και η ιστορία εξελίσσεται με παρόμοιο τρόπο. Ο Ντόκτοροου, θέλοντας να δείξει ότι έχει εμπνευστεί από τον Κλάιστ, “εξαμερικάνισε” το όνομα του Κόλχαας.


----------

